# Caad3 R800 black/yellow



## Hthor11 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello new friends,

Getting back to cycling after 20 years! Very much into running marathons and work... Until this opportunity appeared. 
The bike is in excellent shape, just serviced, all original 105 group in very good condition, original Mavics, posts, carbon fork, etc. The seller asks for 500 usd.
I know the bike is old, I'm 37 y/o and used to ride back then in similar bikes... Just want to get back in the saddle without paying 2000 usd... For now haha.

What do you think?
Can I pimp it a little bit to modern standards?

thanks to all!
H.


----------



## crbeals (Oct 3, 2012)

If it was in perfect shape with zero wear it be worth $300 and that's paying too much as I like classic Cannondales. For a bit more that what they are asking for a CAAD3 you can find a new CAAD8.


----------



## Hthor11 (Aug 16, 2013)

crbeals said:


> If it was in perfect shape with zero wear it be worth $300 and that's paying too much as I like classic Cannondales. For a bit more that what they are asking for a CAAD3 you can find a new CAAD8.


Thanks!
Well... I'm in México City so usually the price for new bikes is higher than the US due to taxes and import costs... So I'm not sure a Caad 8 would be that much of contender... Still, I'll go to the Cannondale distributor to check it out!


----------

